# 0%/0.75% Prsa



## matrix1 (23 Mar 2007)

Hi,

Has anybody been able to purchase this 0%/0.75% PRSA from Eagle Star?
"Eagle Star PRSA -- RFAJ    Regular - Individual        0%    0.75%" as listed in the Pension Board spreadsheet.

Thanks!


----------



## matrix1 (23 Mar 2007)

OK, I have been told by a broker that this (0%/0.75%) is not available to the general public (if anybody!). Irish Life seems to have slightly smaller annual charge when the pot exceeds 150k, 250k, and then 500k (reduction by 0.05% each time).

A slightly different question: if I go for a  standard (not advice) PRSA "Eagle Star PRSA -- RFAA    Regular - Individual   0% / 1% (APP/J/406/S)" option, does this allow me to choose either a default investment strategy (DIS) or specific fund(s)? For instance, is it possible to select (as examples), (a) 100% 5*5 Global, (b) 50% 5*5 Asia Pacific and 50% 5*5 Europe or (c), some other mixture of funds marked with the blue PRSA logo on the Eagle Star "funds available" PDF at  [broken link removed]?

Thanks!


----------



## Guest126 (23 Mar 2007)

Yes you can choose funds.


----------



## matrix1 (23 Mar 2007)

CapitalCCC said:


> Yes you can choose funds.



Thanks - I'll have to see if there is any real benefit from a pick'n'mix of ES equity funds versus the equity rich first stage of their DIS!

Also, I will have to decide whether I am tragetting annuity or ARF (more likely the latter).

Cheers!


----------



## LDFerguson (27 Mar 2007)

Eagle Star's 0% / 0.75% PRSA is only available for large contributions.  Think €100,000+ per year.  They generally use it for group schemes and high net worth individuals.  

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## KalEl (28 Mar 2007)

LDFerguson said:


> Eagle Star's 0% / 0.75% PRSA is only available for large contributions. Think €100,000+ per year. They generally use it for group schemes and high net worth individuals.
> 
> Liam D. Ferguson
> www.ferga.com


 
Liam, is the decision between purchasing an annuity and investing an ARF one that's made in the beginning? I presume if you want to build up a fund and leave it to your kids an ARF is the option to go for?
Thanks


----------



## LDFerguson (29 Mar 2007)

> ...is the decision between purchasing an annuity and investing an ARF one that's made in the beginning?


 
No you don't make that decision until you're retiring, although it should have a bearing on how your fund is invested as you approach retirement, i.e. if you're purchasing an annuity, you should be switching out of equities and higher-risk funds as you near retirement but if you're investing in an ARF, you could afford to stay higher-risk.  

Incidentally, don't forget that you'll be taxed on a withdrawal of 3% per year from an ARF, regardless of whether or not you actually make such a withdrawal, so you might as well take it.

Liam D. Ferguson
www.ferga.com


----------



## F. Kruger (29 Mar 2007)

If you choose the Default Investment Strategy with Eagle Star you must elect to have a Default ARF or Default Annuity Strategy at the outset. 

For the last 5 years of the Default Annuity you would be invested in Bonds/Fixed Interest.

For the last 15 years in the Default ARF you would be invested in a 'managed/mixed' fund.

Of course, you can always change/switch funds if you wish.


----------

